# Help!!! Out of no where Blemishes!!!



## ndn-ista (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey all! Okay, so I have always had pretty clear skin. and out of no where I got ALOTT and i mean alot of acne and scars and red marks on my face, especially around my cheeks. I wash my brushes more often now. I haven't used any new makeup products, I use all MAC and Stila and Sue Devitt products on my face. I went to a doc and he prescribed zythromicin (antibotics) and benzoyl peroxcide, and it didnt work. I have had these acne stuff for about 2 months now. I can't afford to go to a dermo because I have no insurance right now. I used to be able to wear makeup everyday, fall asleep wth it on the weekends (I know its bad) with NO breakouts to not even baring to look at myself in the mirror because of all the acne. Don't you think it is weird that I just broke out of of no where and now its not going away??? Can u guys think of why and what I can do??


----------



## n_c (Mar 3, 2008)

You know I had the exact same thing happen to me. To make a long story short all of the sudden my skin developed an allergic reaction to all my face stuff, out of nowhere. I never even changed to new products...I was still using the same stuff as always. Anyway, as it turns out i had switch all of my face products to things that wouldn't irritate my face. Most likely it will be your foundation, lotion, and/or blush...hth.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 5, 2008)

Breakouts are caused by so many things; allergic reaction, bacteria, clogged pores or hormones. If  you stopped taking the BCP, that could have precipitated breakouts. And yeah, falling asleep without removing your makeup can certainly contribute. How often do you wash your brushes, change your pillowcases and switch washcloths? These are the first things I think of when I hear about sudden breakouts on the cheek area. You need to reduce the possibility of bacteria; have any of your products expired, did you start using a new conditioner, does your hair make a lot of contact with your face? 

BP is effective but too harsh for some [I couldn't use it] you may want to try something else and start using a different washcloth on your face everyday. [I go through 2 a day] and change your pillowcases every couple days. Clean your makeup brushes frequently. For liquid makeup, I clean those brushes every single time. For powder, I clean about twice a week.


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 5, 2008)

I wash my brushes all the time now with the Sephora Brush Shampoo.
None of my products have expired and I have not switched any of my products.
I even switched my hair shampoo/cond just in case and I wash my hair every other day.
I change my sheets every 2 weeks. 

I get the same breakout in the same EXACT spot on my cheeks and it some turn into whiteheads, and they pop and the whitehead comes back in the same EXACT spot. 

Ahh any Dermotologists on here?? lol.


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 5, 2008)

Could it possibly be Eczema (sp?)??? But does Eczema involve whiteheads as well as red itchy inflamations??

Has this happened to anyone?

Help please I am freaking out.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 5, 2008)

Have you tried anything with glycolic acid or salicylic acid? Those are my HGs in acne care. Clean & Clear has a good salicylic acid gel spot treatment.

Also, try not to let anything touch your face if you can...for example, resting the receiver part of a phone on your chin/cheek can cause acne, resting your chin on your hand, stuff like that.

Are you sure your makeup is non-comedogenic? Since you haven't changed your face makeup and you're still dealing with the breakouts, they could be causing it. I'd try changing them up.


----------



## Poum (Mar 11, 2008)

This happened to me recently over christmas and NOTHING I did made them go away! I know how you feel, I agonised over it constantly. Basicly I had to wait a couple of months until it went away. Although I did notice that as soon as I started using Clinique 3-step my skin improved dramatically! I was using the DDMGel which is oil free so I think this helped. Now that I have run out of the toner, my skin is getting even better (obviously my skin doesnt like toner).

Hope this helps in some way....


----------



## laneyyy (May 28, 2008)

I had the same problem too... Had awesome skin for 23 years, the BAM! Blemishes!!! I hated looking at myself in the mirror because I was NEVER the person to have acne. I stared using the Clinique Acne Solutions line, and It had gone back to what it used to be. I of course am still going to be using it everyday, but to get rid of the blemishes you need to use it 2X per day. After skin is clear, reduce to just 1X per day. It works WONDERS!!!


----------



## glamBelle (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm having this exact same problem right now! I haven't used anything new, and wash my makeup brushes often. I've been using Neutrogena On the Spot Acne Treatment Cream, and it is helping somewhat, but the blemishes are so sore that I can barely stand to touch them.


----------

